# Panic MJ has worried me!



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys I have commented on MJ's status about him having some Chinese "Dankung" tubing that he has had stored safely not performing well after as little as a year and a half... well I am worried I assumed while I got the cash I'll stash so to speak I have around 140M of *2040, 40m of *1742 and around the same *1842, I don't sell my band sets, occasionally I will give some tubing to a fellow enthusiast but to be honest I was assuming stored in a air tight plastic bags, in a dry cardboard box, in a vented cupboard out of direct sunlight, without alarming temperature changes I would be good for long after the nukes start dropping or heaven forbid my interest wilted.... However if I have masses of "expiring" product waiting to just demise I would consider selling a whole heap of band sets cheaply to recover my outlay.

I understand normal latex stored correct can last many years and perform as almost fresh why would the tubing differ? I have some 66FIT tubing that I have abused and stored because I am not keen this also shoots great after almost two years stored ... Am I panicking or have I made a bad assumption?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I also store my tubes in air tight ziploc bags, cool drawer inside.

I still have a little of the very first lot of 2040 I ever bought and it seems fine after a bit over 2 years.

I wonder if the extreme cold MJ gets there has an effect on life ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

yes I am keen to hear of MJ possibly more about his temperature/environment etc... I am in the UK we have just had a hard winter at some points I could remove the bag and the tubes would be rigid like plastic till they got warm and then they were fine.... I assumed this was because of the cold but was not concerned as the tubing would warm gradually with the seasons....


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have never heard anything of this and as long as you store it correctly i would have thought that it would be ok


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My stuff was not in airtight bags, so I may have no one to blame but myself :iono:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

M_J said:


> My stuff was not in airtight bags, so I may have no one to blame but myself :iono:


Good ol oxygen, bringer of life, harbinger of destruction.

Grab yourself some cheap ziploc sandwich bags. Squeeze out as much air as you can when you seal them up.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Or perhaps mj's batch was a bit dodgy?

Hey, one possible factor! Mj, was your tubing natural or black?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, have to do that next time.
I only wasted a couple of meters. I went to draw the bands back and they were very very light to draw and basically just spit the ammo out at my feet.
At least others will know better now.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Or perhaps mj's batch was a bit dodgy?Hey, one possible factor! Mj, was your tubing natural or black?


What a racist question 
It's black. I remember making a few good sets out of this batch in the past. Dankung tube can vary alot from one batch to the next, though.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Gee, I better take my tubes from the outside of the barn wall where I hung 'em on a nail for the past

year or so. I thought the sun beating on them, keeping 'em warm and ready was a good thing.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

If one is reeeeally worried about their super abundant personal supply of rubber inventory, maybe vacuum storage as additional measure? You have all variety of food vacuum sealers systems available to consumers and also special bags that use vacuum cleaner but those vacuum cleaner storage sealed bags somewhat large. Then my understanding is that Talc powder (unscented) used on latex rubber items is like a dry lubricant that also helps to prevent sticking. I do notice that old office rubber bands get kind of sticky. After vacuum sealing, of course you would still store in cool & dark location away from light & sun. Or just purchase enough tubes & latex sheeting that you can use in a year or less, then "Don't worry, be happy


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Its not worry I guess just another example of how much there is to learn about our sport! I have only sunk around $100 on tubing but it pains me to let it possibly waste away.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Hi guys I have commented on MJ's status about him having some Chinese "Dankung" tubing that he has had stored safely not performing well after as little as a year and a half... well I am worried I assumed while I got the cash I'll stash so to speak I have around 140M of *2040, 40m of *1742 and around the same *1842, I don't sell my band sets, occasionally I will give some tubing to a fellow enthusiast but to be honest I was assuming stored in a air tight plastic bags, in a dry cardboard box, in a vented cupboard out of direct sunlight, without alarming temperature changes I would be good for long after the nukes start dropping or heaven forbid my interest wilted.... However if I have masses of "expiring" product waiting to just demise I would consider selling a whole heap of band sets cheaply to recover my outlay.
> 
> I understand normal latex stored correct can last many years and perform as almost fresh why would the tubing differ? I have some 66FIT tubing that I have abused and stored because I am not keen this also shoots great after almost two years stored ... Am I panicking or have I made a bad assumption?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Very informative DGUI  thanks for clearing that up!


----------

